# Hallelujah! Everything Works!



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, it's the beginning of April and the weather forecast for the next 10 days calls for night-time temps to stay above freezing, so I towed the Outback home and parked it in the driveway this morning.









I de-winterized, filled all the gas tanks, and fired up all of the appliances. Everything worked. No leaks. No drips. I'm still cooling down the fridge to be sure it is working properly, but it fired right up on gas, after a few tries - same for the furnace and the water heater.

So far - a great start to the 2008 camping season.

Now we just need to figure out when the first weekend of camping will happen. (Next weekend is our church Pancake & Sausage breakfast - then a track meet for the DD. Maybe the next weekend?)

And then there's the midwest Outbacker's Rally in Galena, in mid-May.

I'm itchin' to go campin'!









Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I did that same thing a week ago and everything fired up as well.....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS !! Good feeling eh? IM still waiting on getting mine home and firing it all up...keeping the fingers crossed. Heres to a good season !


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds great! I had our home today, restocked it with linnens, but not going to de-winterize yet







.
(Everyone in the great lakes region can thank me. Otherwise we would have had a late april cold snap for sure!







)


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I must say, though, that everyone should give a good look-see to all the seams and roof joints. I found one scary place.

Right where the roof board and rubber membrane tucks under the front cap, and where the side-wall meets at the same place (curb side), I found a big gap. (Caulked up in the photo below.)










The bolt that goes through the edge trim, then the fiberglass cap, then through the roof membrane/board had come loose from the aluminum frame. The fiberglass cap was trying to spring back up, opening up the gap.

I cleaned out all the old loose caulking, injected more caulk into the gap, then ratcheted down a longer screw. It all pulled down and sealed pretty well. It looks ugly, and I may need to redo the external (visible) part, but I'm pretty sure I sealed it up good.

Upon further inspection, I found a few places at each corner wher the side-walls meet the roof and the front/rear. More caulking opportunities.

So just as a reminder to the rest of you good folks out there, remember to look at this stuff at least 2-3 times each year. Weather and bouncing down the road takes it's toll on things. If we don't catch them in time, the result could be delamination!

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats..it will be another month before I will get to try ours out









Thor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I may need a Chinook to get the rig out of the backyard, due to all the rain we've had lately.

Last October, when I put her to bed, I nearly buried the Gator in the backyard. It's rained ever since.

I'm glad to hear your OB is back on its feet from hibernation.


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

We are going tomorrow to wash/clean/flush the pink stuff.... we have been itching to go.....


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

This will be season #5 camping in our 2004 26 RS. Like you, everything works every year. Gotta love that.

I might even inspect the roof this year to see if any caulking is needed.










Randy


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Today was the day for me!

Uncovered, de-winterized, installed the 'Lend-a-Hand' grab bar and replaced the tip-out drawer with a real one.

All systems are go, no problems to report!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I love happy BEGINNINGS!!!!!

Sure hope ours is as positive


----------

